# Is there any way to perma turn off the radio in my droid x?



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

I no longer have a contract with verizon on my droid x, it was nice but that 2 year contract is finally over and I want to stay away from another 2 year contract for a while, however I still use my droid x everyday via Groove IP.

Everywhere I am I have wifi. Wether it be at home, at work, at the girlfriends, at my parents, the library etc. etc. so driving around I could care less if I miss a call and if I have to make one I can check my offline wifi map for a location... or use a payphone







, I guess what I'm saying is I don't need service.

This is where my question comes into play, I use airplane mode with wifi turned on and everything works perfect but I'm tired of having to turn wifi on every time I restart my phone since airplane mode is on and the airplane on the top right is getting old. If I turn airplane mode off I have the unsightly roaming triangle with the radio bars.

I am rooted so is there anyway to turn the radio off without using airplane mode?


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

If I'm understanding you right then if you don't have service through Verizon anymore then radio will not work and you can still use wifi as u please.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## hecksagon (Mar 5, 2012)

There are a couple ways you can do this. Depending on the rom you are running you can probably freeze the messaging app and the dialer app using titanium backup or rom toolbox from the market. I would make sure you are comfortable with sbf'ing your phone and making nandroid backups before you try this because it could make your phone force close so fast that you can't undo your freeze. If this is the route you want to go, reply with what rom your are running and I will look into what apps specifically need to be frozen to disable the phone modem.

Your other option is to disable your wifi from the airplane mode state change. Once you have done this airplane mode *should* leave the wifi in whatever state it was in when you activated airplane mode. Perhaps this will let the wifi turn on like normal when you reboot your phone. This can be done by using root explorer or astro or something and browsing around the root directory of the internal storage and finding settings.db. Once you find this you can use SQLite Manager from the market to modify the file and delete the wifi entry from the airplane mode settings. I know in CM7 the settings.db is located in /data/data/com.android.providers.settings/database. I'll look into the blur roms and see where its located in those.


----------



## hecksagon (Mar 5, 2012)

wigsplittinhatchet said:


> If I'm understanding you right then if you don't have service through Verizon anymore then radio will not work and you can still use wifi as u please.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


No the radio will still be active because if the radio were to turn off when there was no service, how would it know to turn back on once service was restored. Also the cellphone companies are required by law to allow all phones that can connect to their network, regardless of service contract, have access to 911 services.


----------



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

To the first reply, thanks for trying but that's not what I was talking about. To the second reply I'm using stock blur .602, I am very familiar with roms and was using cm4dx for a good while before deciding to stick with stock blur and freeze all the bloat with TB, my question was how to turn off the radio so I wouldn't have the roaming triangle and bars as I don't need them because I strictly use wifi for my phone service via Groove ip.

To the third poster I didn't know the law had to allow you access to 911 even if you didn't have a service plan active, I may just leave the radio active now because of that fact.

Thanks to the three of you for your input 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MongolPup (Dec 14, 2011)

I've un installed the dialer etc on my D2G and one of my DX's before. It would always show greyed out bars with an X where the R for roaming indicator was for signal. It was stock GB, stripped. It's been awhile, I couldn't tell you exactly what to remove and some things that don't seem connected are because of how they have to access other system functions to work. Example: on Froyo on my D2G un installing the dialer killed the ability to turn the screen off.

It's possible. It's just the margin for error is slight but if you're okay with that, a stripped out wifi beast is possible.


----------



## hecksagon (Mar 5, 2012)

Okay I have a fix for you. It will not require you to get rid of your phone or messaging app. It will make your phone still usable as a phone as long as your turn airplane mode off. It just makes it so airplane mode does not disable wifi or bluetooth. Your wifi and bluetooth state remain the same after a reboot. This fix is from .605, but I think it will probably work on most roms. The file this fix works with is the settings.db file that stores many of your phones settings. The one I am posting has completely stock settings except for the airplane mode. It will probably change most of your settings back to stock so you may need to reset them to your preference. If something goes wrong, just sbf to .605 using the iso disc image in the link at the end of the post. Follow the directions in the link and then repeat these steps and it WILL work.

Step 1. Install a file manager from the market like ES File Manager or Astro and change its settings to allow you to browse as root. Make sure that you can navigate all the way up to the root directory. If you keep hitting back until you see folders like "etc" and "system" you are where you need to be.

Step 2. Unzip the attached file and copy the contents, settings.db, on to your sd card.

Step 3. Copy the settings.db from your sd card to /data/data/com.android.providers.settings/databases. When prompted to overwrite, press yes.

Step 4. Reboot and then try out airplane mode. You should see that wifi is left on and bluetooth should be left on. When you reboot with airplane mode on, wifi will stay on when your phone boots back up.

P.S. You may consider using something like Rom Toolbox or Titanium Backup to freeze Updater and Upgrader. Otherwise you may end up accidentally installing the .621 update that is causing so many problems.

Edit: Forgot to add the links.

SBF disc: http://www.droidxfor...e-problems.html
Settings.db: [sharedmedia=core:attachments:24328]


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Bit late to the party here, but figured I'd post this up as its way easier for ya. Just dial:

*#*#4636#*#* , choose Phone information, then turn off the radio. Depending on if you are on a custom ROM you can go further. It'll just gray the signal bars then with an X. Some ROMs like MIUI allow you to hide the signal bar in their options, so just turn off radio then hide signal bar. Done. No zips needed or anything like that.


----------

